# Switzerlan



## twinracer (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm going to St.Moritz, Switzerland this week for work.

I'm arriving in Zurich on aug 1st, which I learned is their independence day, and drive up to St. Moritz. What's it like here on independence day? Will all stores be closed that day? I'm hoping worst case, at least I can get some food from a gas station or a convinience store. 

I can make a half day free during this trip, and I would like to ride a mountain bike for 2 hours or so. How does rental bike and finding a tour guide work there?

Also, what is the tipping system at a restaurant or for a cab driver?


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

I can't answer most of the questions but see here for bike rentals

http://www.facebook.com/engadin.moritz and http://www.facebook.com/engadin.moritz

and for the riding

Switzerland for Dummies: Engadin-St Moritz - Part 4 by leelau - Pinkbike


----------

